# How do you clean your wheel?



## Mara.c33 (Jan 31, 2011)

I know this might sound like a stupid question...

However, I am trying to find the best way to clean Sully's wheel. Right now, I've been cleaning his wheel in a bathtub but I feel like the drain is getting pretty clogged up. I've used some wipes as well but Sully poops so much in his wheel that it only makes sense to wash his entire wheel out. 

What are some different ways that you guys do to clean your wheel?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use an O-celo dishwand filled with Ivory soap,i also wash mine in the spare bathrooms tub.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Larry- how do you wash the CSW in the tub without getting the bearings wet?

I use a vinegar/water solution 1:1 ratio. I have it in a spray bottle and use it to carefully spray the treading part of the wheel and just use a paper towel to wipe it down.  the best benefit by far of the CSW 

When I had a flying saucer, I would spray and soak it in the tub because I wasn't afraid if getting it all wet. I would scrape the big pop pieces into the toilet first. And scrub with a plastic scrubby thing I got from the dollar store. (kinda like a mix between a loofa and a steel wool).


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I spray my wheels with a 50/50 vinegar solution, wait a few minutes and wipe it with paper towels. We have a CSW and a CWS so all the poop comes right off.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I wipe the poopy bits off the wheel into the toilet, then leave it leaned on the toilet while I spray it with vin/wat. While the vinegar does its thing, I do mu poop picking and drop it in the toilet. I also wipe the edges of the littler box clean of poopy footprints with TP & vin/water.

Then I wipe the outside of the wheel with a moistend PT (papertowel), the wipe the inside. Because it's been sitting, the poop wipes off like magic!

This way - minimal PT usage; NO bath tub usage; minimal scrubbing muscle usage.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I use the viengar and water solution as well, but I mix mine approx. 1:2 to help dilute the vinegar smell. I stick the wheel under the faucet and spin the wheel to rinse the inside track, wipe down the track and outer lip with a paper towel wetted with the vinegar/water mix, then run it under the fauce again to rinse it off. Takes just a minute to get that CSW clean and ready to be made a mess of again.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

My Hercules is really allergic to a lot of things (including Ivory), so I only use hot water. I leave it running directly under the hot while I'm changing his food and water, then wipe it down with a paper towel.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I spray my wheels with a 50/50 vinegar solution, wait a few minutes and wipe it with paper towels. We have a CSW and a CWS so all the poop comes right off.


yep, same here. only we use Pawganics wipes.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kenzi said:


> Larry- how do you wash the CSW in the tub without getting the bearings wet?


I keep the arm on the stand and just give the wheel a spin under the faucet to get alittle water on the running surface then scrub with the dishwand and rinse. I'm not overly messy so getting the bearing wet is not that big a problem for me.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I have the CSW and wash it in the tub or the sink. I take the wheel over to the faucet, rotate the wheel to wet everything down, then give it a good scrub with the dish soap filled wand thingy. Then rinse and dry with a towel. I use unscented natural clear dish washing detergent soap stuff. 

If there are big bits stuck on the wheel I flick them off into the garbage bin prior to washing the wheel. I used to have to wash the wheel every day but now Daisy is better at pottying and it only needs a cleaning every other.


----------



## Mara.c33 (Jan 31, 2011)

MissC said:


> I wipe the poopy bits off the wheel into the toilet, then leave it leaned on the toilet while I spray it with vin/wat. While the vinegar does its thing, I do mu poop picking and drop it in the toilet. I also wipe the edges of the littler box clean of poopy footprints with TP & vin/water.
> 
> Then I wipe the outside of the wheel with a moistend PT (papertowel), the wipe the inside. Because it's been sitting, the poop wipes off like magic!
> 
> This way - minimal PT usage; NO bath tub usage; minimal scrubbing muscle usage.


wooo hoo! i tried this today...worked like a charm! thanks MissC! when i go into my bathroom i always forget that i have a toilet that will most likely..i say this loosely because who knows!... :lol: never be clogged up by hedgehog poop!

thank you all for the wonderful input!
and all the csw's out there are making me soooo envious. i wish i could afford one! 
but i will in due time...after i receive some birthday money hehehe...


----------



## Sara and Fizz (Jul 20, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thank you everyone just got my hedgehog Fizz yesterday and needed to clean his wheel!


----------

